# Available Sub for Lake County Illinois Plow and Salt



## gmcinfo (Oct 26, 2009)

I have an available truck with Boss 8' plow and salt spreader for the entire winter. I can plow, salt and bring extra labor with a large snow blower for side walks. I am not really interested in residential, I am a looking for something like nursing homes, hospitals, or any larger accounts that need service from the start of the snow fall to the end. I also have at least 1 other truck available and maybe more depending on the work and pay. I have 6 years experience serving the heath care industries with a 100% on time, spotless and accident free record. I will show up at the start of the snow and will not leave until the event stops period, no bs to worry about. My equipment is all late model, clean and perfectly maintained.

Contact D. Owen at [email protected].


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

*lake co*



gmcinfo;840427 said:


> I have an available truck with Boss 8' plow and salt spreader for the entire winter. I can plow, salt and bring extra labor with a large snow blower for side walks. I am not really interested in residential, I am a looking for something like nursing homes, hospitals, or any larger accounts that need service from the start of the snow fall to the end. I also have at least 1 other truck available and maybe more depending on the work and pay. I have 6 years experience serving the heath care industries with a 100% on time, spotless and accident free record. I will show up at the start of the snow and will not leave until the event stops period, no bs to worry about. My equipment is all late model, clean and perfectly maintained.
> 
> Contact D. Owen at [email protected].


i have a site in lake co (n. chicago) let me know if interesed and i will forward details


----------



## gmcinfo (Oct 26, 2009)

I am very interested. please forward any info you have and a contact number and i will be in touch.


----------

